# 2014 Cruze LT ticking engine noise?



## tmiceli12 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got a 2014 Cruze LT that's making a weird ticking noise. Went to get it scanned and these codes came up: P0171, P0106, and P1101. Anyone know what the problem might be? I was told fuel injectors but not 100% sure. Called dealership but apparently I'm not under warranty anymore. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0171 is almost always the PCV valve/camshaft cover and unless you're over 100,000 miles it's covered under the power train warranty. P0106 is a manifold sensor error. The manifold is also a power train item. P1101 is a mass airflow sensor alarm. How many miles do you have on your Cruze? I suspect you have a power train warranty item, but a good dealership will warn you up front that you may have a diagnostic charge if not covered under power train.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Before I go looking up codes, have you searched the forums? I just did a quick search on P0171 and got a hit right away. 

Either way...

P0171: Fuel system too lean

P1101: Intake Air Flow System Performance

P0106: MAP/Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance Problem



Edit: Adding link to previous post.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...71-p0106-p015b-recall-chevy-cruze-2013-a.html


----------



## tmiceli12 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have just over 45,000 miles on the car.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

tmiceli12 said:


> I have just over 45,000 miles on the car.


Take it to your dealership to have it checked out.


----------

